# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] PC case Chieftec

## ibanezbass

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω φωτογραφίες γιατί είναι στο πατάρι.
Σε γενικές γραμμές είναι αρκετά πατενταρισμένο και εξωτερικά έχει βαμμένα stencil (όπως intel, nvidia κ.α.)

Δίνεται σε μία λογική τιμή πιστεύω 10ευρώ

Το case βρίσκεται Θεσσαλονίκη.

Ενδεικτικές φωτογραφίες
dxbd6.jpg41O8n7g+CqL._AC_.jpg

----------

